# SWAT Symposium - All Aboard to Waco!



## BangleGuy (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, this will be my first time attending the Southwest Wood Turning (SWAT) symposium in Waco Texas. From the sounds of it, there are about 900 wood turners who converge on this event each year making it one of the largest wood turning shows in the US. We will have a booth along with about 40 other vendors. It should be a good time and a lot of fun for anyone interested in wood turning. The show runs from August 23rd - August 25th. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2013)

It's a great event, but unfortunately, I'm not going to make it this year... Maybe in 2014?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2013)

Good luck Eric - I'm sure you will do well
Scott


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 9, 2013)

Man thats too bad. I'll be at a pipe show on those dates.


----------



## Walt (Aug 10, 2013)

I really enjoyed the SWAT shows I've been too, but unfortunately, this yr my budget is not going to allow me to go. I figure you are intending to sell bangles, but take my word for it, you will probably purchase more than what you earn, so take plenty of green stuff with ya........lol


----------

